
Fossil SCM 2.1 released with SHA3-256 support and graceful upgrading - lvh
https://www.fossil-scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/changes.wiki#v2_1
======
lvh
Fossil now comes with a configurable hash use policy, and by default uses SHA3
once peers start:

> Beginning with Fossil 2.1, the default hash policy for legacy repositories
> changed to "auto". That means Fossil 2.1 will continue to generate only SHA1
> hashes until it encounters one artifact with a SHA3 hash. Once a single SHA3
> hash is seen, Fossil automatically switches to "sha3" mode and thereafter
> generates only SHA3 hashes.

